# beste Applikation zum Sounds erstellen



## g-zus (11. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte anfangen, selbst Sounds zu machen, da ich jetzt selbst Demos erstelle und meine Grafiken mit Sound untermalen möchte....

Die Sounds sollten zur Grafik passen und sind daher eher im Rave/Techno/House bereich eingeordnet......
Wisst ihr, welches da das beste Programm ist?!?!?

Gibts da auch Freeware oder Software die auch übers I-Net gut zu ergänzen is'?!?!?


----------



## PC-KILLER (15. Juni 2001)

prob ma http://www.fruityloops.com
und zieh den demo

dann astalavista.box.sk
und zieh patsch/demo

ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## g-zus (15. Juni 2001)

yo...Rammstein!!!!
danke...aber mach schnell den Link zu astalavista weg, weil das ein illegalerLink is' und die das ned' mögen!!!!!

Sonst stressen die nur wieder....
Soll ja keine Warez-Page werden.

Aber trotzdem THX


----------



## shiver (6. Juli 2001)

naja, ich glaub den link übersehen wir mal........ aber FL ist wirklich recht cool für den bereich!


----------

